# ¿Donde esconder tu dinero en casa? - Un poco de marujeo



## Rafacoins (1 Ago 2013)

Una docena de sitios donde esconder tu dinero en casa para evitar el corralito







Primero fue Argentina, y lo vimos muy lejos… ahora ha sido Chipre y estamos empezando a remojar nuestras barbas. Te propongo una docena de sitios para tener tu dinero cerquita y a salvo de ladrones.

Pero antes, unas recomendaciones simples: el dinero se quema, piensa en sobres ignífugos, no son caros; si te mueres el dinero se queda escondido, así que cuéntaselo a alguien; si tú no limpias en casa, piensa que lo pueden encontrar o pueden tirar el objeto donde lo guardes…

Y ahora sí, esa docena de sitios…

1. Debajo del colchón
Un clásico. No te lo recomiendo. Recientemente han sacado al mercado un colchón con caja fuerte (Spot Mi Colchón - YouTube), más publicidad que otra cosa. Ese es el primer sitio donde van a mirar los ladrones en el caso de que entren en tu casa. Además, si quien hace la cama no eres tú, se descubrirá rápidamente dónde está.

2. En el congelador
Otro clásico. La forma de hacerlo es envolviendo el dinero en papel de aluminio, metiéndolo en una bolsa hermética y poniéndolo debajo de unos filetes al fondo del congelador. Para más seguridad hay quien recomienda comprar un pescado grande, abrirle las tripas e introducirlo ahí. Después congelar. Lo que no tengo claro es si la condensación penetrará dentro del envoltorio… Si lo has hecho, puedes comentarlo. Y no te olvides de contárselo a las personas que vivan en casa contigo, es posible que si no, algún día te comas tus ahorros al horno…

3. En la cisterna del WC
Este lugar es utilizado comúnmente y los ladrones lo saben. Además hay que protegerlo bien de la humedad porque, como sabes, las cisternas suelen tener agua. Dentro del baño puedes hacerle un doble fondo al cesto de la ropa sucia y guardarlo ahí… Lo bueno de estos sitios es que mientras “meditas” sabes que tu dinero está a salvo…

4. Dentro de un electrodoméstico
En este caso tendrás que encontrar el adecuado. Las televisiones modernas nos lo han puesto más difícil porque han adelgazado mucho. Además, el aparato que elijas no tiene que tener mucho valor porque si no es posible que los ladrones se lo lleven y con él tus ahorros. A mí se me ocurre que una cafetera italiana podría ser un buen sitio ya que son bastante resistentes y cuando tiren las cosas al suelo, que lo harán, no es probable que se abra.

5. Debajo de una baldosa o del rodapié
Este es otro clásico. Los ladrones lo saben pero tienen que encontrar el punto donde lo has escondido. Ser manitas es importante si elijes este lugar porque tendrás que hacer que no se note la obra. Las bañeras también tienen hueco detrás de los azulejos ya que éstas son curvadas, aunque creo que este sitio será más fácil de encontrar. Si utilizas este escondite es para dejar el dinero por un tiempo prolongado ya que no vas a estar abriendo y cerrando todo el día las paredes de tu casa.

6. En una caja fuerte
Lo normal es colocarla empotrada en la pared y poner delante un cuadro o una estantería. También se puede colocar empotrada en el suelo de un armario o en la contrahuella de una escalera tapada con un azulejo. Ten en cuenta que ante un robo, todo lo que sea susceptible de romper, tirar, abrir o mover será roto, tirado, abierto y movido, así que si decides esconderla detrás de un cuadro, las posibilidades de que la encuentren son bastantes.

7. En un libro
A menos que tengas una biblioteca como la de Harry Potter te recomiendo que no utilices un libro para guardar tus ahorros. Si te roban en casa lo más probable es que todos tus libros acaben por el suelo y, si es así, lo más probable es que el dinero salga. Y ten cuidado además con los amigos y familiares aficionados a la lectura, pueden decidir consultar precisamente el título que has elegido…

8. En un cajón
Seguimos con los clásicos. Dentro de un cajón, detrás de un cajón, pegado con cinta adhesiva a la parte de abajo… Los ladrones van a mirar en todos y cada uno de ellos y los van a sacar del mueble y tirar al suelo. Así que, no es buen sitio.

9. Dentro de un mueble
Tienes que ser un poco manitas. Este método consiste en abrir en la pata de una mesa, por ejemplo, un hueco donde meter el dinero. Después volver a taparlo con el trozo de madera que has sacado. No es fácil que quede bien, por lo que es importante que tengas maña para hacerlo. El hueco de la persiana también es una opción y, un sitio mejor puede ser dentro de una puerta, abriendo el hueco por la parte de arriba, pero no metas monedas que si la puerta pesa mucho o suena, habrás regalado tus ahorros a los ladrones o a cualquiera que pase por ahí…

10. En el jardín
Si tienes jardín, enterrarlo allí puede ser un buen lugar. Tendrás que superar la paranoia de que no está en casa y cualquiera puede encontrarlo, pero si lo haces bien puede aguantar años. Recuerda que en el jardín llueve y si tienes jardinero… tú sabrás…

11. En un bote de desodorante o similar
Este es de los que más me gusta. Consiste en abrir la tapa del desodorante, limpiarlo bien e introducir dentro el dinero. Después dejarlo en el neceser… Es bueno porque está muy expuesto y al final dejarlo casi a la vista puede ser el lugar más seguro, pero tendrás que vivir con ello…

12. En un enchufe, cuadro de la luz o interruptor
Si tuviera que elegir uno, creo que me quedo con este. Sacas el enchufe, desmontas el mecanismo y dejas sólo la carcasa. En ese hueco metes el dinero (puedes hacer más grande el agujero hacia los lados). Sólo espero que los ladrones no tengan que cargar el móvil…

Y poco más que decir, excepto que las habitaciones de los más pequeños son las que menos interés despiertan en los ladrones, así como los sitios cercanos a la puerta… Aprovéchalo a tu favor. Y recuerda dejar algo de dinero “escondido” como cebo por si se conforman con eso…
Ya sabes, cuánto más a la vista esté, más difícil será que sospechen. Y si no quieres dinero en casa siempre te quedará Bankia, que al fin y al cabo es de todos…


----------



## oro y plata forever (1 Ago 2013)

Me encanta esta informacion, mis 5 estrellas. Tambien que prefiero comentar las arriba expuestas para debatirlas...por mi parte no dire mas sitios subceptibles...para no dar demasiadas pistas. Me quedo un poco con todas tiene que estar repartido lo de emplear materiales innifugos es vital...nunca se sabe


----------



## neofiz (1 Ago 2013)

Yo compraría algo específico como una mesa enorme con patas huecas de aluminio, pues dentro de las patas teniendo que desmontar la madera de encima y moverla.

Pueden entrar a robar pero nunca cargarán con una vieja mesa de madera de 50 kilos.

En cambio si compras una caja fuerte ya saben que tienen que llevarse.


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Ago 2013)

- En la comida del perro.


----------



## GoldenPlayer (1 Ago 2013)

Muy interesante el post!

A la espera de más ideas.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (1 Ago 2013)

La mafia albanokosovar aprueba este hilo y lo seguira con atencion. 
Gracias por sus aportaciones.


----------



## karlilatúnya (1 Ago 2013)

Con el dinero que quieras guardar, compras todos los kgr. de oro que puedas y la caja fuerte más barata y fácil de abrir del mercado,fundes el oro sobre las paredes de la caja, de manera que quede como una "super caja gorda supersegura mogollón",la pintas bién y la colocas muy fuerte,con varillas por un tubo y más hormigón que el que se emplea normalmente,luego pones varios miles de euros y las sortijas de la suegra dentro pero sin cerrar con llave,los ladrones nunca se llevarán tus ahorros,tranquilo,ni la caja...

---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 21:22 ----------




EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> La mafia albanokosovar aprueba este hilo y lo seguira con atencion.
> Gracias por sus aportaciones.



Tranquilo,nos dan mil vueltas a todos,no te preocupes.


----------



## boro (1 Ago 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Pero antes, unas recomendaciones simples: el dinero se quema, …



¿¿Qué se quema el dinero?? A ver a ver ... ¿Como es eso?


----------



## crissis (1 Ago 2013)

Compras una buena caja fuerte, la escondes en un armario y... la llenas de tornillos y demás morralla que pese.

Las cosas de valor las dejas a la vista; seguro que los gilipollas se centran en la caja y no se fijan en lo evidente.

NOTA: Lo digo por experiencia.


----------



## favelados (1 Ago 2013)

Lo de tener una casa hasta ahora presuponía cierta estabilidad, puedes hacer un agujero en el jardín, enterrar tu tesoro, plantar un árbol y comprarte un buen saco de palomitas...

En los próximos años puede que muchos tengan que desenterrar su tesoro antes de tiempo y salir por patas del país, es mejor pensar con mentalidad de nómada en tiempos revueltos y por 25 de las antiguas pesetas añadid tb escondites que se puedan llevar encima..

Por cierto he estado buscando el diámetro de las onzas de oro y encuentro que andan por los 33 mm pero imagino que puede haber variaciones... hay alguna ligeramente mas delgada y por lo tanto con algún mm mas de diámetro?

En un tubo de 33mm caben todas las bullion?

---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 22:01 ----------




EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> La mafia albanokosovar aprueba este hilo y lo seguira con atencion.
> Gracias por sus aportaciones.



Les da igual, por mucho que lo escondas saben hacerte hablar... ya puedes construír un laberinto que el mapa del tesoro está siempre en la lengua del que lo entierra


----------



## Vidar (1 Ago 2013)

favelados dijo:


> Lo de tener una casa hasta ahora presuponía cierta estabilidad, puedes hacer un agujero en el jardín, enterrar tu tesoro, plantar un árbol y comprarte un buen saco de palomitas...
> 
> En los próximos años puede que muchos tengan que desenterrar su tesoro antes de tiempo y salir por patas del país, es mejor pensar con mentalidad de nómada en tiempos revueltos y por 25 de las antiguas pesetas añadid tb escondites que se puedan llevar encima..
> 
> ...



33 son los krugers y los eagles, las maples y kangaroos son más pequeñas, 30, y las filarmónicas más grandes, 37...

Entre lo de huir del país y querer saber el diámetro no quiero imaginar lo que estás pensando :XX:

En cuanto a los escondites ningún sitio es seguro, pero se pueden tomar medidas, para empezar no tenerlo en el domicilio.

.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 Ago 2013)

Compras una casa con finca.
Luego lo entierras por la noche en puntos estratégicos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Ago 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> 33 son los krugers y los eagles, las maples y kangaroos son más pequeñas, 30, y las filarmónicas más grandes, 37...
> 
> Entre lo de huir del país y querer saber el diámetro no quiero imaginar lo que estás pensando :XX:
> 
> ...



y en caso de tenerlo, repartido.
Fraccionado siempre en funcion de su morada
Siempre hay sitios inverosimiles
Cuanto menos comun mejor
En la primera cita de este hilo son los mas comunes hay que innovar, ponerse en la mentalidad del chorizete y buscar los lugares mas apropiados


----------



## Rafacoins (2 Ago 2013)

Quien sepa leer entre lineas, se dara cuenta que en este hilo hay una importante lista de donde "no" se deberia guardar el dinero


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Ago 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Quien sepa leer entre lineas, se dara cuenta que en este hilo hay una importante lista de donde "no" se deberia guardar el dinero



Es una gran guia de la precaucion.
Cada uno amoldara lo suyo a esta gran guia DE DONDE NO DEBE GUARDARSE
Por cierto el video de BANCOLCHON Del hilo inicial un 10.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> 33 son los krugers y los eagles, las maples y kangaroos son más pequeñas, 30, y las filarmónicas más grandes, 37...
> 
> Entre lo de huir del país y querer saber el diámetro no quiero imaginar lo que estás pensando :XX:
> 
> ...



Hola, Vidar: Bueno, difiero un poco o "bastante" sobre la cuestión del domicilio. Quizás, el domicilio "extranjero" puede ser una solución (en tu caso estoy seguro), pero puede traer también "sorpresas" desagradables, aunque tú puedas no aceptar dicha posibilidad. Yo soy más partidario de buscar varias "alternativas" y me gusta más tenerlo "cerca", y eso puede interpretarse de muchas maneras sin que el "domicilio" particular sea el "preferente".

Saludos.


----------



## AMP (2 Ago 2013)

En la caja de la persiana.
Billetes que caen del cielo - La Nueva España - Diario Independiente de Asturias


----------



## Vidar (2 Ago 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Vidar: Bueno, difiero un poco o "bastante" sobre la cuestión del domicilio. Quizás, el domicilio "extranjero" puede ser una solución (en tu caso estoy seguro), pero puede traer también "sorpresas" desagradables, aunque tú puedas no aceptar dicha posibilidad. Yo soy más partidario de buscar varias "alternativas" y me gusta más tenerlo "cerca", y eso puede interpretarse de muchas maneras sin que el "domicilio" particular sea el "preferente".
> 
> Saludos.



Como siempre que salen temas de estos pues hay que decir que no vale la misma solución para todo el mundo, yo estuve meses estudiando las opciones de protección que he tomado pero que a otro pueden parecerle poco prácticas, caras o complicadas.

Todo ello depende de lo que tengas que proteger, del nivel de inseguridad que estés dispuesto a soportar... por ejemplo si para sentirme seguro teniendo oro en casa tengo que mejorar los sistemas de seguridad caseros y comprarme un arma te aseguro que duermo mejor y me sale más barato externalizar la seguridad sobre los ahorros.

De momento los bancos patrios no son de fiar por lo que tampoco recomiendo ni cuentas, ni cajas de seguridad en ellos... pero si hay otros que si que son de fiar y hasta que no cambien las cosas esa será mi elección.

En cualquier caso lo de tenerlo cerca es relativo, si por ejemplo en metales se va a muy largo plazo (o salvavidas) o si el dinero tarda 24h. en estar disponible en cualquier cuenta del mundo.

En mi caso las ventajas observadas compensan cualquier inconveniente, creo que estoy protegido de robos violentos y no, de robos institucionales, de corralitos, de quiebras bacarias, del FGD, de salidas del euro, de prohibiciones de sacar bienes mobiliarios de España... que no es poco actualmente.

.


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Ago 2013)

> En la cisterna del WC
> Este lugar es utilizado comúnmente y los ladrones lo saben. Además hay que protegerlo bien de la humedad porque, como sabes, las cisternas suelen tener agua.



La mía no. Es una tecnología nueva: "de cagado en seco".


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (3 Ago 2013)

Lo mejor es enterrarlo en un terreno que puedas controlar.

Si pierdes la referencia del punto en cuestión, te puedes volver loco cavando por la zona sin dar con lo escondido, así que imaginate un desconocido. Eso si, cuidado si va a estar mucho tiempo y la zona retiene húmedad o mucha vegetación, el papel termina podrido y carcomido. Mejor monedas que resisten más. Pero siempre bien embalado.


----------



## kemado (3 Ago 2013)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Lo mejor es enterrarlo en un terreno que puedas controlar.
> 
> Si pierdes la referencia del punto en cuestión, te puedes volver loco cavando por la zona sin dar con lo escondido, así que imaginate un desconocido.
> 
> Yo eso lo he resuelto poniendo una X de piedras blancas encima.


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Ago 2013)

AMP dijo:


> En la caja de la persiana.
> Billetes que caen del cielo - La Nueva España - Diario Independiente de Asturias



Otro clasico.


----------



## fff (3 Ago 2013)

Dentro de un bote de pintura :


----------



## atracurio (3 Ago 2013)

Qué dinero?


----------



## eloy_85 (3 Ago 2013)

en el trastero junto con material de bricolaje, bultos grandes y de poco valor. Suele estar apartado, con menos luz, etc. Es también otra posibilidad.

Aunque la mejor manera es no tener dinero. Donde no hay, no entran.


----------



## bardos (4 Ago 2013)

Pero si yo tuviera un sitio de p... madre para esconder billetes en casa, lo publicaría aquí?


----------



## Rafacoins (4 Ago 2013)

bardos dijo:


> Pero si yo tuviera un sitio de p... madre para esconder billetes en casa, lo publicaría aquí?



Podrias usar la tecnica de vidar. Dices en el hilo que metes todo en una caja de seguridad de un banco suizo, pero realmente la tienes debajo del colchon.


----------



## Vidar (4 Ago 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Podrias usar la tecnica de vidar. Dices en el hilo que metes todo en una caja de seguridad de un banco suizo, pero realmente la tienes debajo del colchon.



Pues vaya una técnica de mierda sería esa. Debe ser la técnica de los que se compran el toyota con disfraz de ferrari, tener o no tener la protección de Suiza es cuestión de seguridad no de apariencia. Sería de ser muy subnormal hacer algo así incluso en un foro semianónimo.

.


----------



## bullish consensus (4 Ago 2013)

sacarte los dientes y reemplazarlos por otros de oro es lo mas seguro de todo, que no os tiemble la mano hamigos, es cuestion de superbibencia


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (4 Ago 2013)

Otra forma de guardar tu dinero es Bitcoin, al menos parte de ello
Si no pasa nada, perderás tu dinero. OK

Eso sí, en caso de catástrofe bursátil y mundial, el subidón va a ser espectacular...


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Ago 2013)

eloy_85 dijo:


> en el trastero junto con material de bricolaje, bultos grandes y de poco valor. Suele estar apartado, con menos luz, etc. Es también otra posibilidad.
> 
> Aunque la mejor manera es no tener dinero. Donde no hay, no entran.



Los trasteros de un tiempo a esta parte, seguridad cero


----------



## Brigit (4 Ago 2013)

En un bote de desodorante o en un enchufe no te cabe ni el dinero para _cafeses_. :´(


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Ago 2013)

Brigit dijo:


> En un bote de desodorante o en un enchufe no te cabe ni el dinero para _cafeses_. :´(



En billetes de 500 sin problemas


----------



## Trollaco del copón (4 Ago 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> En billetes de 500 sin problemas



O en onzas de oro...


----------



## jerjes (4 Ago 2013)

Mi abuela lo metia envuelto en charol,encima ponia pieras y un geranio.Se paso toda la guerra con el dinero y joyitas en las macetas y ni uno ni el otro bando (pasaron los dos) lo descubrio


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Ago 2013)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> O en onzas de oro...



Otra buena opcion...pero los billetes de 500 podrian ocupar menos


----------



## silverwindow (4 Ago 2013)

Un desodorante relleno de onzas canta un poco no por el peso?


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Ago 2013)

silverwindow dijo:


> Un desodorante relleno de onzas canta un poco no por el peso?



Sin duda
Mas efectivo 100 billetes de 500 con una gomita ni ocupan ni pesan nada


----------



## eloy_85 (5 Ago 2013)

lo mas importante es que cuando vengan a robar no haya nadie en la vivienda. Y que busquen o jodan lo que quieran, que ya pagará el seguro.

Una medida de decepción, no se si se ha dicho, es coger una caja fuerte y esconderla en el armario y unos 700-800€ dentro a ver si con eso escampan.


----------



## remonster (5 Ago 2013)

Bitcoin no pesa, no huele, no se pierde ni se ve. Solo la passphrase en tu cabeza permite acceder a ellos. Coldwallet encriptados con 5 copias de seguridad que puedes guardar en cualquier sitio, al alcance de cualquiera sin que te preocupe...


----------



## gurrumino (6 Ago 2013)

Bitcoin bitcoin , gññññññññññ gñññññññññ, solo la palabra ya me da grima.


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Ago 2013)

eloy_85 dijo:


> lo mas importante es que cuando vengan a robar no haya nadie en la vivienda. Y que busquen o jodan lo que quieran, que ya pagará el seguro.
> 
> Una medida de decepción, no se si se ha dicho, es coger una caja fuerte y esconderla en el armario y unos 700-800€ dentro a ver si con eso escampan.



Estoy contigo que no este nadie en casa mejor. 

Y dejar un señuelo, a ver si se van pronto


----------



## Marie Laveau (6 Ago 2013)

¿Dinero? ¿billetes de 500? ¿en qué país vivís o de dónde sois? ¿qué es eso de lo que habláis?


----------



## Rafacoins (6 Ago 2013)

Marie Laveau dijo:


> ¿Dinero? ¿billetes de 500? ¿en qué país vivís o de dónde sois? ¿qué es eso de lo que habláis?



No les hagas caso. Los billetes de 500 no existen, son un mito

---------- Post added 06-ago-2013 at 17:27 ----------




eloy_85 dijo:


> *lo mas importante es que cuando vengan a robar no haya nadie en la vivienda*. Y que busquen o jodan lo que quieran, que ya pagará el seguro.
> 
> Una medida de decepción, no se si se ha dicho, es coger una caja fuerte y esconderla en el armario y unos 700-800€ dentro a ver si con eso escampan.



Puedes colgar un cartel en la puerta con tus horarios


----------



## Calculator (7 Ago 2013)

Yo cambiaria la pregunta por ¿Esconderias dinero en tu casa? ... ¡¡¡NO!!!


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Ago 2013)

Calculator dijo:


> Yo cambiaria la pregunta por ¿Esconderias dinero en tu casa? ... ¡¡¡NO!!!



Donde pues? En el banco? :fiufiu:


----------



## Marie Laveau (7 Ago 2013)

Os cuento una anécdota de una persona de mi ciudad que trabajaba en negro y tenía pasta en su casa a raudales por lo visto. Guardaba el dinero en lugares que uno podía ver a simple vista sin saber qué contenía dentro: en maletas y bolsas de viaje en un simple armario. 
Uno abría su armario y veía maletas y bolsas corrientes deportivas, dentro, billetes a cascoporro de su trabajo en el que se sacaba en negro un sobresueldo espectacular. Cualquiera lo diría, estaba a la vista de todos, bueno, en su dormitorio, en maletas normales en el altillo del armario, uno lo veía, y se pensaba que ahí podría estar la ropa de fuera de temporada. No le robaron jamás. 
Precisamente las cajas fuertes son más ostentosas. Si quieres que algo pase desapercibido ponlo a la vista de todo el mundo. A mi se me ocurre por ejemplo, vaciar un bote de bebida, de refresco, una lata, lavarla bien y ahí colocar la pasta en alguna bolsa pequeña. Pero claro, yo no tengo cuartos qué guardar, soy pobre, qué le vamos a hacer. 
Y casi que es mejor como están los tiempos guardar la pasta en casa que en un banco.


----------



## Blas el Empalador (7 Ago 2013)

Propongo dos procedimientos. El primero sirve para tener el dinero a salvo, y, probablemente para evitar que a más de un visitante indeseado le entren ganas de registrar la vivienda. El segundo también permite tener el dinero a salvo, pero probablemente disuada a cualquiera de la tentación de registrar las viviendas, con lo cual no sólo se protege el dinero, sino cualquier otro bien que allí haya (electrodomésticos, ordenadores...).

Procedimiento A (básico):

1.- Compra un terrario.
2.- Ponlo en el vestíbulo del piso de forma que sea lo primero que vea un visitante al entrar.
3.- Echa arena hasta formar sobre el fondo una capa de un par de dedos.
4.- Coloca tus monedas de oro sobre la arena (o los billetes envueltos en papel de aluminio).
5.- Echa más arena, hasta tener unos 10 centímetros de altura.
6.- Coloca bichicos: tarántulas o escorpiones. A ser posible que sean grandes, y de los que se dejan ver (los hay que se meten bajo tierra casi todo el tiempo).
7.- Vete de vacaciones.

Procedimiento B (avanzado):

1.- Seguir los puntos 1 al 6 del procedimiento A, excepto el punto 4, que puede omitirse si se desea.
2.- Comprar un segundo terrario, e instalarlo delante del primero, igualmente en zona visible.
3.- Arrancar uno de los laterales del terrario y dejarlo caer al suelo en ese mismo lugar.
4.- Poner arena en el interior del terrario, derramando una cierta cantidad sobre la pieza que se ha dejado en el suelo.
5.- Si no se ha seguido el punto 4 del procedimiento A, puede guardarse el dinero en un cajón de cualquier mueble de la casa.
6.- Abre las puertas de todas las habitaciones y vete de vacaciones.


----------



## Rafacoins (7 Ago 2013)

Blas el Empalador dijo:


> Propongo dos procedimientos. El primero sirve para tener el dinero a salvo, y, probablemente para evitar que a más de un visitante indeseado le entren ganas de registrar la vivienda. El segundo también permite tener el dinero a salvo, pero probablemente disuada a cualquiera de la tentación de registrar las viviendas, con lo cual no sólo se protege el dinero, sino cualquier otro bien que allí haya (electrodomésticos, ordenadores...).
> 
> Procedimiento A (básico):
> 
> ...



Cuidado con la eleccion de lso bichitos. Es sabido que las ratas comen los cables de cobre, asi que n quiero pensar lo que harian con unas monedas de oro, o peor aun, con los billetes y su envoltorio

---------- Post added 07-ago-2013 at 17:51 ----------




EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Donde pues? En el banco? :fiufiu:



Reconozco que los banqueros no tienen amigos, y que si tienes un duro de una forma u otra intentaran sacarte una tajada (o todo), pero que otras opciones hay...


Bancos españoles: Lo dicho, te joderan
Bancos extranjeros: No rentan, riesgo de devaluacion
En casa: No renta, riesgo de robo, devaluacion
En Metales: No es momento, estan bajando
Acciones: Pueden quebrar las empresas
Diversificar: Te van a cagar con todo lo anterior


¿Que mas opciones hay?


----------



## oro y plata forever (7 Ago 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Donde pues? En el banco? :fiufiu:



En el Banco una cantidad que no sea el mayor porcentaje

Ojo que en casa no es el mejor sitio...¿ O SI ?


----------



## Blas el Empalador (7 Ago 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Cuidado con la eleccion de lso bichitos. Es sabido que las ratas comen los cables de cobre, asi que n quiero pensar lo que harian con unas monedas de oro, o peor aun, con los billetes y su emboltorio



Las ratas pueden llegar a corroer el cobre con sus jugos gástricos, pero el oro, debido a su potencial de ionización, es mucho más difícil de oxidar.

En cualquier caso, y hasta donde yo sé, los arácnidos no tienen particular predilección por los metales. Es posible, eso sí, que a los billetes les convenga una protección algo más firme que el papel de aluminio, pero esencialemente el método de protección es válido.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (7 Ago 2013)

Hay un libro de Paladin Press (editorial de referencia del MadMaxista de verdad, esto es, de los que tiene escopeta mínimo) llamado _How to hide anything_.

Lo podéis descargar por ejemplo aquí:

Paladin Press - How to Hide Anything.pdf (download torrent) - TPB


----------



## Rafacoins (7 Ago 2013)

Blas el Empalador dijo:


> Las ratas pueden llegar a corroer el cobre con sus jugos gástricos, pero el oro, debido a su potencial de ionización, es mucho más difícil de oxidar.
> 
> En cualquier caso, y hasta donde yo sé, los arácnidos no tienen particular predilección por los metales. Es posible, eso sí, que a los billetes les convenga una protección algo más firme que el papel de aluminio, pero esencialemente el método de protección es válido.



Seguramente se moriria si mordiese la moneda. Yo vi un capitulo de House, donde un tio envenenaba a su mujer con limaduras de oro, luego cuando le hacian la autopsia, a ningun medico se le ocurria buscar oro en su organismo (Excepto a House, claro)
En cualquier caso podriamos hacer el experimento. Si alguien nos dona una onza de oro para la causa, yo conozco un monton de ratas


----------



## oro y plata forever (7 Ago 2013)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Hay un libro de Paladin Press (editorial de referencia del MadMaxista de verdad, esto es, de los que tiene escopeta mínimo) llamado _How to hide anything_.
> 
> Lo podéis descargar por ejemplo aquí:
> 
> Paladin Press - How to Hide Anything.pdf (download torrent) - TPB



Ya tengo buena lectura

GRACIAS


----------



## MisterWhite (7 Ago 2013)

Desde luego que si tuviera dinero escondido en mi casa, lo ultimo que haria seria ponerme a contar por internet donde lo guardo.


----------



## Vidar (7 Ago 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Seguramente se moriria si mordiese la moneda. Yo vi un capitulo de House, donde un tio envenenaba a su mujer con limaduras de oro, luego cuando le hacian la autopsia, a ningun medico se le ocurria buscar oro en su organismo (Excepto a House, claro)
> En cualquier caso podriamos hacer el experimento. Si alguien nos dona una onza de oro para la causa, yo conozco un monton de ratas



Por envenenamiento no sería...

El oro: elemento *inocuo y biocompatible*
La Unión Europea y más concretamente en nuestro país el Ministerio de Sanidad avalan el uso del oro y plata en el consumo alimentario, son respectivamente el E-175 y el E-174. Ambos organismos regulan su uso el cual queda supeditado a la obtención de los certificados correspondientes y que nuestra marca 'orogourmet' posee.

Especialistas coinciden en señalar que la ingesta de oro aporta varios beneficios al organismo, eliminando toxinas y retardando el envejecimiento de la piel. Aunque todos estos beneficios aún no están suficientemente documentados, sí se conoce que el oro es inocuo y permanece inalterable frente a los líquidos biológicos como la sangre, es decir, es biocompatible. Posee un alto grado de resistencia a la colonización de bacterias, por lo que el oro también se usa para implantes donde existe un alto riesgo de infección, como el oído interno o en odontología.

El químico estadounidense John Fackler, investiga las propiedades de este metal poco reactivo al que no afectan ni el agua, ni el calor, ni el aire. Según Fackler, su efecto positivo podría deberse a que el oro previene la formación de peroxinitrato, que “podría ser el mayor villano en el deterioro de células y hueso que sufren los enfermos de artritis reumatoide”, el oro al bloquear la formación de dicho compuesto, actuaría como antioxidante impidiendo la acumulación de radicales libres.

Una revisión sobre las propiedades farmacológicas del oro realizada por el Departamento de Medicina (Reumatología) de la Universidad McMaster, en Ontario (Canadá), considera los beneficios sanitarios del oro. Varios autores señalan que hay pruebas sólidas de que los compuestos de oro inyectable, como el tiomalato sódico de oro, pueden ser la primera opción en el tratamiento eficaz de la artritis reumatoide.

Siguiendo las observaciones del médico internista francés Jacques Forestier, pionero en el campo de la reumatología, ya en los años 20, los compuestos inyectables de oro se utilizaron con éxito para el tratamiento de la artritis reumatoide.

En los años 80, el auranofín, compuesto oral de oro (29% de oro por cada 3 mg de sustancia activa además de azufre y fósforo moleculares), se mostró como la promesa terapéutica sustitutiva del oro inyectable, el auranofín ha mostrado propiedades antiinflamatorias de importancia. In Vitro, los estudios han mostrado actividad inmunorreguladora.

“El auranofín reduce la inflamación y disminuye la velocidad de eritrosedimentación. También disminuye postítulos del factor reumatoide y los niveles elevados de inmunoglobulinas. Al igual que muchos otros compuestos a base de oro en la terapéutica…” según indica R.H. Freyberg

Tanto es así, que se ha demostrado, por evaluación clínica y de laboratorio, que la administración prolongada de auranofín puede modificar el progreso de la artritis reumatoide y evitar, o simplemente reducir, el daño articular subsecuente.

Existen otros estudios, según el Departamento de Medicina Interna de la Escuela de Medicina de Tohoku (Japón), se analizó durante 12 semanas el uso posible de auranofín en pacientes con asma moderado a severo. Se midió la concentración de oro en sangre y se hicieron exámenes de la respuesta bronquial; la función pulmonar antes, a las seis y doce semanas posteriores a la terapia. La respuesta bronquial disminuyó significativamente después de las 12 semanas. Se piensa que la hiperactividad de los bronquios durante el asma es inhibida por la acción del auranofín.

También científicos de la Universidad Nacional de Singapur patentaron en 2003 un complejo farmacéutico basado en oro para el tratamiento de cáncer. Así, el profesor Leung Pak Hing descubrió que los complejos de oro y fosfina podrían tener beneficios como agentes antitumorales en tratamientos quimioterapéuticos.

Actualmente y sin ir más lejos, científicos de la Universitat Politecnica de Catalunya con el francés Romain Quidant a la cabeza, investigan la erradicación de las células cancerígenas a partir de la aplicación de nanopartículas de oro que detectan y curan el cáncer, técnica que recibe el nombre de oncología plasmónica.

Nuevo método para detectar y tratar el cáncer.

“Sólo hace falta una gota de sangre para aplicar a las partículas de oro y así detectar las células malignas. 
El oro es biocompatible por lo que se elimina fácilmente a través de los fluídos corporales”.

.


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (7 Ago 2013)

bonito hilo para que lo miren los ladrones...


----------



## Rafacoins (7 Ago 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Por envenenamiento no sería...
> 
> El oro: elemento *inocuo y biocompatible*
> La Unión Europea y más concretamente en nuestro país el Ministerio de Sanidad avalan el uso del oro y plata en el consumo alimentario, son respectivamente el E-175 y el E-174. Ambos organismos regulan su uso el cual queda supeditado a la obtención de los certificados correspondientes y que nuestra marca 'orogourmet' posee.
> ...



Puto House


----------



## oro y plata forever (7 Ago 2013)

abogado-memendez dijo:


> bonito hilo para que lo miren los ladrones...



Esta claro al menos por mi parte que en caso de secreto o lugar adecuado para estos menesteres no se daria ni la mas infima de las pistas. Estamos charlando amigablemente de sitios...clasicos y aprendiendo de paso otras especificaciones


----------



## eloy_85 (7 Ago 2013)

varias de las ideas que se han dado, perdonadme, pero me parecen un poco ingenuas

la gente que hoy en día roba no son el vaquilla ni kinkis de barrio...no. son expertos que se dedican a eso profesionalmente. antes de entrar en una casa tienen una muy buena idea de la pasta o bienes que pueden tener sus propietarios/ inquilinos (otra cosa es que tengan metálico en la casa), de quién y cuantos viven, horarios, etc. Lo del congelador es trivial.

Cualquier envase que haya en la casa va a ser comprobado (al suelo y que reviente), cajones, partes posterior de muebles, colchones, armarios, electrodomesticos, bajos, altillos, aparatos sanitarios, tambores de ventanas, zócalos, rodapié, cuadros, conductos de aire, shunt, cajas de herramientas, libros, dvd's, consolas, maletas, ropas, documentación... 

no va a estar mucho mas de 20 min en la casa, por lo tanto no es dificil evitar que te quiten joyas, oro y metálico, pero hay que estrujarse un poco mas la cabeza.
También os digo que para el destrozo que te van a hacer, conviene mucho un buen seguro.


----------



## Gonzalor (7 Ago 2013)

Yo hice un agujero en el suelo y lo iba metiendo todo ahí... hasta que un día el vecino de abajo se compró un cochazo. Son las desventajas de vivir en un piso.


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (8 Ago 2013)

http://cdn.preterhuman.net/texts/survival/Connor, Michael - How to Hide Anything.pdf


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Ago 2013)

HarryWashello dijo:


> http://cdn.preterhuman.net/texts/survival/Connor, Michael - How to Hide Anything.pdf



Que grande este connor...


----------



## musu19 (8 Ago 2013)

Yo he visto esta hoy cuando fui hacer un duplicado de llaves... valia unos 100pabos... puede ser una buena opcion... pero vamos, no es para grandes fortunas ni mucho menos


----------



## Rafacoins (8 Ago 2013)

musu19 dijo:


> Yo he visto esta hoy cuando fui hacer un duplicado de llaves... valia unos 100pabos... puede ser una buena opcion... pero vamos, no es para grandes fortunas ni mucho menos



Que se supone que haces con esa caja?, amurarla a la pared a la altura de un rodapie por ejemplo?

---------- Post added 08-ago-2013 at 16:55 ----------

Aqui os dejo un buen escondite, aunque si entra un alvanocosobar a la casa de la tia esta, creo que sera el primer lugar donde meteria la mano... 
Qué puede esconder una mujer en el sujetador - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ago 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Que se supone que haces con esa caja?, amurarla a la pared a la altura de un rodapie por ejemplo?
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-ago-2013 at 16:55 ----------
> 
> ...



Hola, Rafacoins: Por mi trabajo te podría dar muchos ejemplos de lo que se puede ocultar y pasar "desapercibido"... Bueno, lo que se muestra en el vídeo tampoco es nada del otro mundo, aunque bueno siempre es agradable visionar a alguien que está bien "servida"...

Saludos.


----------



## Perillán10 (8 Ago 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> aunque bueno siempre es agradable visionar a alguien que está bien "servida"...
> 
> Saludos.



Vaya... pues si que va bien servida, si.  habrá que hacer cacheos a fondo.

[YOUTUBE]2OIO3NNU4T0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ago 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Vaya... pues si que va bien servida, si.  habrá que hacer cacheos a fondo.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]2OIO3NNU4T0[/YOUTUBE]



Pero sin "guantes"...


----------



## Iron IQ (8 Ago 2013)

Un manita ha escondido su pequeña fortuna en uno de los perfiles de una puerta de aluminio.
Su mujer ha cambiado de puerta tras pasar dos años de echar a su marido fuera de casa. 
Como el carpintero que montó la nueva puerta era amigo del manita, esto pudo recuperar sus ahorros de los buenos tiempos sin necesidad de entrar en casa.
No es broma, solo una sugerencia de un hecho real.


----------



## LOLEANTE (8 Ago 2013)

Veo mucho amateur por este hilo en el arte de guardar los horos ::

La idea es comprar uno de estos 








Y rellenarlo con onzas o lo que quieras y lo pones bien a la vista.

Quien coño va a robar una cosa así? )


----------



## Buster (9 Ago 2013)

LOLEANTE dijo:


> Quien coño va a robar una cosa así? )



Pues así a bote pronto se me ocurren un par de foreros con los que no me llevo demasiado bien...


----------



## oro y plata forever (9 Ago 2013)

LOLEANTE dijo:


> Veo mucho amateur por este hilo en el arte de guardar los horos ::
> 
> La idea es comprar uno de estos
> 
> ...



Quien sabe...


----------



## boro (10 Ago 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Sin duda
> Mas efectivo 100 billetes de 500 con una gomita ni ocupan ni pesan nada



Mañana mismo voy

"Si, por favor ... quisiera mis 50000 ahorrados en billetes de 500 ..." ::

que cabrón ...

---------- Post added 10-ago-2013 at 19:33 ----------




abogado-memendez dijo:


> bonito hilo para que lo miren los ladrones...



y para los que no lo son, te echas unas risas


----------



## Rafacoins (10 Ago 2013)

boro dijo:


> Mañana mismo voy
> 
> "Si, por favor ... quisiera mis 50000 ahorrados en billetes de 500 ..." ::
> 
> ...



Una vez pedi en el banco unos 12k en billetes de 500, al otro dia me los trajeron. Supongo k si pides 50k te los traerian sin mayor problema. (siempre k tengas saldo, claro esta)


----------



## Vidar (11 Ago 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Una vez pedi en el banco unos 12k en billetes de 500, al otro dia me los trajeron. Supongo k si pides 50k te los traerian sin mayor problema. (siempre k tengas saldo, claro esta)



Hasta 100K no hay problema, no contraviene la ley de blanqueo. 

Lo que no entiendo es el empeño de acumular papelitos de colores en vuestras casas, o banco internacional para cambiar a otra moneda con una llamada y evitar corralitos y corralones, u oro que si tiene valor intrínseco ya que pretendéis acumular los papeles como bien tangible (los dólares sudistas o el de zimbabwe eran dinero, eran)

:

.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (11 Ago 2013)

Yo creo que un billete de 500 europeos en un corralito te lo comes con patatas. Sin corralito la mayoría de tiendas no los aceptan imagina con crisis.
La mejor medida anticrisis es buscar la forma de ser autosuficiente. ::


----------



## fff (11 Ago 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Una vez pedi en el banco unos 12k en billetes de 500, al otro dia me los trajeron. Supongo k si pides 50k te los traerian sin mayor problema. (siempre k tengas saldo, claro esta)



Yo pedí esa cantidad hace unos años en billetes grandes... al dia siguiente tenia un taco de ... _azules_.

Hubiera hecho una OTE, pero no hubiera llegado el dinero a tiempo para contratar ese depósito... era joven e inocente entonces... ::


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Ago 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Una vez pedi en el banco unos 12k en billetes de 500, al otro dia me los trajeron. Supongo k si pides 50k te los traerian sin mayor problema. (siempre k tengas saldo, claro esta)



no te ponen ningun problema las entidades bancarias a dia de hoy con los billetes de 500...huelga decir que si estan en casa esconderlos donde querais pero en varios fajos y sitios...


----------



## oro y plata forever (13 Ago 2013)

neofiz dijo:


> Yo compraría algo específico como una mesa enorme con patas huecas de aluminio, pues dentro de las patas teniendo que desmontar la madera de encima y moverla.
> 
> Pueden entrar a robar pero nunca cargarán con una vieja mesa de madera de 50 kilos.
> 
> En cambio si compras una caja fuerte ya saben que tienen que llevarse.



La mejor o la mas cercana idea


----------

